
Silicon Valley has a problem with conservatives. But not the political kind - raleighm
https://www.vox.com/first-person/2018/6/12/17443134/silicon-valley-conservatives-religion-atheism-james-damore
======
PaulHoule
You know I heard a really good sermon on the radio by an Evangelical preacher
the other day about the apostle Paul and the book of Romans that he wrote.

One term he used consistently was that Paul (my namesake) opposed "the
culture" of him time. That is, he did not like Roman civlization, he did not
really did that there was a temple to Apollo and Neptune but what destroyed
the legitimacy of it all was there was a temple just as big across the street
to the living Emperor. Similarly he was no big fan of the sexual morality of
the classical world.

At the time, early Christianity was a "counter-culture" than the Catholics
took over and became the "culture", then Martin Luther is reading Romans while
sitting on the can and decides there has to be a permanent counterculture,
that the movement has to be "born again" with each generation.

See also: the Jesus Freaks, origin of the contemporary anti-abortion movement,
etc.

(I am not a Christian, but I am the resident Christian Apologist and Range
Safety Officer for my coven)

